# "Flydragon" sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens



## moviles (Apr 20, 2010)

I found this flashlight in ebay and some webpages, someone have tested it?

I don't will buy it because the price is expansive and the current draw only 7 amp, but I like it

appears to be like the DEFT with sst-90 , and the host appears to be like the Xtar D30 Howitzer 3xmce














http://i44.tinypic.com/4h8j04.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/fbi4xi.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/k2o2gy.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/2ag90kn.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/2uf3xwj.jpg


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Interesting. It appears to be relatively well made (decent machining, anno). And it loos like it uses a control ring.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

The body definitely looks the same as first version of Xtar D30 Howitzer. So it might have the same problem with fitting protected 18650 batteries...


----------



## orbital (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

+

*Absolutely incredible!!
*


----------



## DM51 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Moviles, that certainly looks an interesting light, but please re-post the photos when you have them properly hosted - they are hot-linked, which is not permitted.


----------



## aurum (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

280$ .... thats a lot :green:

EDT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASJlIxMlsQI&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjGsNp0nyUE&feature=player_embedded
http://fl-fd.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=112
http://fl-fd.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=118&extra=page=1
http://fl-fd.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=113&extra=page=1
http://fl-fd.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=138&extra=page=1
http://fl-fd.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=103&extra=page=1
http://www.fl-fd.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=103
http://www.flydragon.me/goods.php?id=5


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Will someone PLEASE buy one of these so I know if I need to put some lights up for sale??


----------



## moviles (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



aurum said:


> 280$ .... thats a lot :green:
> 
> http://www.flydragon.me/goods.php?id=5



all your videos are without the aspheric lens.

I like this flashlight only with the aspheric lens


----------



## moviles (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



DM51 said:


> Moviles, that certainly looks an interesting light, but please re-post the photos when you have them properly hosted - they are hot-linked, which is not permitted.



edited host link of pictures, and erased some pictures


----------



## SwarfWorks (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Here are some specs off the ebay page fyi:

___________________________
MS2010 Features:

· Manufactured from the finest aluminum with HAIII coating
· Utilizes Luminus SST-90 LED, W65S-F11-GN100, Color temp 6500k

· Output 1900-2100 lumens

· Working voltage 6v-12v (Max 15v), Current 7A +/-10%
· Output & Runtime: Max mode - 2100 Lumens / 70Minutes (18650 2400mAh x6)

· Powered by 6x 18650 for full power. For backup, can run 6x AA in emergency

· Adjustable brightness by rotatary switch with lock

· Max throw: 1000 meters (wide lens for short distance search)

· Weatherproof for rainy day and outdoor heavy duty environment

· Anti-shattering ultra clear lens, anti-scratching, anti-reflective coated lens with 99% effective transmission
Excellent tridimensional heat dissipation ability

· Size : Length 252mm, Diameter 60mm (Bezel) / 46mm (Tail)

· Weight 580g
___________________________



Some of those pages that aurum linked showed pics of it also using 32600, 32650, 26650 batteries as well (at least showed them next to it, assuming you could use them).


----------



## moviles (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

and what diameter have the aspherical lens?
what diameter have the Xtar D30 Howitzer?

edit: 108mm head diameter  more than the DEFT


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

It looks like one of those typical "only available in China/Taiwan" flashlights that pop up on eBay all the time. They typically have overhyped specs and the sellers just scream out snake oil salesmen.

I'd steer clear based on reports here on things bought from other vendors in that part of the world that were not what the vendors claimed they were.


----------



## moviles (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Locoboy5150 said:


> It looks like one of those typical "only available in China/Taiwan" flashlights that pop up on eBay all the time.



flashlights with the SST-90 and with 100 mm aspherical lens are pop up on eBay all the time?????? I never have see one before today


I have tested the sst-90 with 50mm aspherical lens and are really nice......with 100mm aspherical lens must be really awesome


----------



## guiri (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Guys, those of you who know this stuff, can someone figure out from the specs if the 1800-2000 lumens are possible?

Thanks

George


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



moviles said:


> flashlights with the SST-90 and with 100 mm aspherical lens are pop up on eBay all the time?????? I never have see one before today



No, I was thinking of the HID flashlights from China that are always on eBay when I posted that earlier comment. I'd put this LED light in the same general category as those not based on the type of light, but based on the fact that it only seems to be sold by the same type of vendor/seller and nowhere else.

Maybe I'm overly cautious but there's that pesky little voice in the back of my mind screaming out "steer clear" of those guys. Even the semi/somewhat reputable vendors from China like Deal Extreme have been caught red handed selling counterfeit merchandise by other CPF members. I don't know if these vendors are like that too, but it makes me wonder.

I don't question the light so much as I question the sellers/vendors.


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



guiri said:


> Moviles, do you have the ebay link?
> 
> Guys, those of you who know this stuff, can someone figure out from the specs if the 1800-2000 lumens are possible?
> 
> ...



Since the sr90 has 2200 lumens with the same emitter I would definitely chalk this one up as "within the realm of possibilty".


----------



## Patriot (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Looks very interesting but I'm always leery of the Hong Kong ebay sellers despite the overall good ratings. Also, it seems like the circuit is a bit inefficient considering the run-time at 7A.


----------



## guiri (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Thanks Votekinky


----------



## moviles (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



guiri said:


> Moviles, do you have the ebay link?
> 
> Guys, those of you who know this stuff, can someone figure out from the specs if the 1800-2000 lumens are possible?
> 
> ...



ebay item 370365467738 .... its allowed to post ebay numbers?

but I don't know if this flashlight are available cheaper in some other dealer

.....man I cant recommend you this flashlight, I like the led and the size of the aspherical lens but I don't know If the circuit are good or not and no one here have tested one yet


----------



## guiri (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Well, I just wrote to them and asked them if they're interested in a review and if they are and give me a good price, I can have it sent to someone here to review it and then they can send it to me when they're done.

It's gonna be the only way we can test some of these lights and we may want to consider pitching in for some kind of fund for shipping for stuff like this. Someone interested in a light and wants to take a chance with it, buys it, has it shipped to someone capable of reviewing it (unless he/she can do it. In my case, I am not capable) and then that person ships it to the buyer and maybe the buyer can get reimbursed for the last shipping from the fund.

We could get a whole lot of lights tested this way.

George


----------



## ^Gurthang (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Here's a link to Fly Dragon website: 

http://www.flydragon.me/goods.php?id=5

This ********** actually looks well made. 

The aspheric head is listed under the specialty lighting tab.


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

I'm not seeing it under the specialty lighting tab..


----------



## Monolith (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

The newer model variant is supposed to run closer to 9 amps. They're also working on a three SST-90 light.


----------



## moviles (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

here some beamshots 

http://www.fl-fd.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=138

I like only the beamshots with the aspheric lens

were to to buy big(70-100mm) and cheap aspheric lens with good focal length?

the biggest of dx have only 66mm for 4$


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

This flashlight (or the other Flydragon SST-90 flashlights) is probabley why the Maelstrom S1800 is not on the market....at this time.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



aurum said:


> 280$ .... thats a lot :green:



HKequipment has them for $270-280 (natural/black) without and $320-325 shipped with aspheric head. It seems to have control ring which is better than first Howitzer, SST-90 has about 1700lm at 7A. Doesn't look bad for the price.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Vote,

My bad, the aspheric head is under the searchlight tab.... 

BTW, the lens is ONLY 82 mm! 

Wow! my post got edited for language.... didn't think that was a bad word, sorry.


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Hmm, $55 for the aspheric head, I wonder how hard it would be to find a host that fits it...


----------



## horizonseeker (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

nevermind.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

I'll be interested. But I think with that price range, not many would be. So it depends if the company can provide savings rates for bulk purchases.

Nice form, regular, big and aspherical heads. Using SST-90 for 1,800 - 2,100 lumens for 70 minutes and with the flexibility of 18650, CR123 and AA. And rotary switch too. Sounds good, then again, there's only one way to find out how good it is.... :thinking:


----------



## Votekinky06 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

I would be interested, depending on price.




horizonseeker said:


> Feilong is the company that makes this light, they have others on the website http://www.flydragon.me . Talking with the company now, group buy anyone interested? so far my record on group buy is not too great, and for items of this price range....well, let's see first.


----------



## Helicycle (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

I would be interested as well. Would be the big brother to my DEFT!


----------



## grunscga (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Patriot said:


> Looks very interesting but I'm always leery of the Hong Kong ebay sellers despite the overall good ratings. Also, it seems like the circuit is a bit inefficient considering the run-time at 7A.



Well...I agree with you, but isn't it generally assumed that those generic Li-ion batteries all overstate their capacity? If the batteries are only _actually_ delivering 90% of their stated capacity, then the efficiency of the driver circuit is better than it seems at first glance.

I remember reading somewhere that the Ultrafire "750mAH" 16340s are more like 600mAH, which is only 80% of the rated capacity. I don't know if the big 32650s are the same, but that would make a _big_ difference in perceived efficiency...


----------



## kwarwick (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

I was almost ready to pull the trigger on this light but thought I should do a little research given it isn't exactly cheap. A little bit of Google searching brings up some complaints about the selector ring being difficult to turn unless the lanyard ring between the ring and the bezel is removed. 
Sounds like there might be a few issues with this light which have made me think that for once I should take a wait and see position. That and the fact that I really don't "need" another light, even if it is the brightest one yet.


----------



## kengps (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



phantom23 said:


> HKequipment has them for $270-280 (natural/black) without and $320-325 shipped with aspheric head. It seems to have control ring which is better than first Howitzer, SST-90 has about 1700lm at 7A. Doesn't look bad for the price.


 
I'm seeing $349.99 at HK equipment. where do you see it for $325?


----------



## Patriot (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Monolith said:


> The newer model variant is supposed to run closer to 9 amps. They're also working on a three SST-90 light.




Would you please point me to the specific bit of information relating to the newer "9 amp" version.

Thanks.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



kengps said:


> I'm seeing $349.99 at HK equipment. where do you see it for $325?


In their online store (no ebay fees).


----------



## kwarwick (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



kengps said:


> I'm seeing $349.99 at HK equipment. where do you see it for $325?



Look for some BUY IT NOW auctions of this light from seller hkequipment on eBay. With a little negotiating you can get the price down to $280-290 shipped for one that comes with both the reflector and aspheric head.


----------



## kwarwick (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Patriot said:


> Would you please point me to the specific bit of information relating to the newer "9 amp" version.
> 
> Thanks.



I'd like to know about that also as its another excuse to wait to pull the trigger.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

It looks like a fun item. Please buy one and review it for me!


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



recDNA said:


> It looks like a fun item. Please buy one and review it for me!



We voted and you lost - you get to buy one and and review it for us! :naughty:

instead of mucking around with these cheapo lights I got a VaraPower 2000 this is the brightest led light I have ever used/had, as in I am getting 1000 meter throws (using a FM 2.5" head)  and they are only about $175ish


----------



## guiri (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

So, how do they get 3000 lumens? Is that right?

I like the button idea but I wonder how well it'll hold up. 

Glenn, it says they're not available yet so do you have one?

George


----------



## aurum (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

@ Glenn7

what Buck circuit is used or is it direct drive? 175$ for the whole light? On the website it says available soon ....

EDIT:


> So, how do they get 3000 lumens? Is that right?



The SST-90 is 2250 lm @9A ....


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

oh yer i have one - these are scary bright  at least 2500+ OTF no probs

pm me for a link to see them being made as i dont think i should put a link to another forum in here (rules?)


----------



## grunscga (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



aurum said:


> The SST-90 is 2250 lm @9A ....



That's what I thought, too. However, the latest specs from Luminus state that the maximum output from the highest bin is 1200 lumens at binning current (3.15A!). Since, according to that same document, 9A gives about 275% output, that would come to 3300 (emitter) lumens*. With a _perfect_ emitter from the _highest_ bin being driven at _exactly_ 9A after circuit losses. In other words, reality may differ slightly. 

* Unless I'm seriously mis-reading what's in the document, which is possible. I'm not an EE, nor do I play one on TV...


----------



## moviles (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



grunscga said:


> That's what I thought, too. However, the latest specs from Luminus state that the maximum output from the highest bin is 1200 lumens at binning current (3.15A!). Since, according to that same document, 9A gives about 275% output, that would come to 3300 (emitter) lumens*. With a _perfect_ emitter from the _highest_ bin being driven at _exactly_ 9A after circuit losses. In other words, reality may differ slightly.
> 
> * Unless I'm seriously mis-reading what's in the document, which is possible. I'm not an EE, nor do I play one on TV...



3300 lumens with the sst-90? I don't trust it

the sst-90 must be overdrived like the hell at more than 15 amp for get 3300 lumen
sst-90:


----------



## grunscga (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



moviles said:


> 3300 lumens with the sst-90? I don't trust it



Honestly, me either. But, as your chart clearly shows, whichever bin emitter you used only put out 925 lumens at 3.2A. That may very well be the real-world limit. All I'm saying is that Luminus has a bin code that maxes out at 1200 lumens at 3.15A. Whether or not they have ever built an emitter that falls into that bin, I couldn't tell you...


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

All lights have been sold on Ebay.


----------



## horizonseeker (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

talked to the mfr, they are getting payment methods sorted out, after that, we can do a group buy if there's enough interest.


----------



## PolarBearX (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

tagged for interest, cant wait to see the reviews on it, looks promising.

PBX


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Here are some recent video's of an SST-90 Aspheric in action on Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFLFRS6FpK0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_XENBnJWhY


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Nice feature:
_1、Heat protection: Peak temperature threshold is 60-65C (140-149F), exceeding this tempearature will cause the light to switch to a lower output mode and flash warning once per second. When temperature has dropped below the threshold, the light will return to the previous output mode._


----------



## King_Arthur (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



aurum said:


> 280$ .... thats a lot :green:
> 
> ...



hello together,


nice flashlight , but if i see right the heat sink is made from brass, better would be copper at that price....


greetings from germany


----------



## aurum (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

I think it's not worth it ... Der Wichtel will release his 5/9A driver soon






so I'll do my own mod


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

If you don't like the price and can mod, you can always buy MC-E version for $130 and swap the emitter.


----------



## tdurand (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Vids are down.:shrug:
T


----------



## utlgoa (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

Video back up again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8j2pc9eIQM


----------



## Daylight (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*

removed


----------



## Daylight (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



utlgoa said:


> Video back up again:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8j2pc9eIQM




Moviles :wave: you are the man!!

Nice video comparison


----------



## nvrdark (May 3, 2010)

*Flydragon SST-90, rotory dial dimming*

Anyone know anything other than the specs on the web sight about the/these lights.
Anyone have one? Curious about build quality.
http://www.flydragon.me/goods.php?id=37 (not sure how to make this an active link)
They look interesting SST-90 and SST 50 version, Dimming ring, CR123, 18650, D and C Lion battery support.


----------



## Zeruel (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Flydragon SST-90, rotory dial dimming*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/271875


----------



## utlgoa (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Flydragon SST-90, rotory dial dimming*

This Flydragon SST-90 is a "Sleeping Giant".

It allows multiple battery configurations that include, 18650, C-cell, D-cell, and even Triple A (in an emergency but with lower lumen output) to name a few.

We would be going "GA-GA" over this light if it were marketed by Olight, Jetbeam, Fenix, Thrunite, or any other "well known" manufacturer.

Looks like that rotory dial is the "wave of the future", and we will no longer have to click our lights several times to reach the desired lumen output.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Flydragon SST-90, rotory dial dimming*



utlgoa said:


> Looks like that rotory dial is the "wave of the future", and we will no longer have to click our lights several times to reach the desired lumen output.


----------



## DM51 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Flydragon SST-90, rotory dial dimming*

I'm merging this thread with the original one...


----------



## nvrdark (May 3, 2010)

Sorry DM51 I should have searched before starting a new thread.


----------



## horizonseeker (May 3, 2010)

I have one coming in the mail (agreed to take on some work in exchange for the light), I'll post some feedback when i get it.


----------



## guiri (May 3, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Daylight said:


> Moviles :wave: you are the man!!



No, he's not the man, he's the hombre


----------



## grunscga (May 4, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> I have one coming in the mail (agreed to take on some work in exchange for the light), I'll post some feedback when i get it.



I can't wait! 

I'd love a detailed description of the UI. Google translate did not do so well on the review sites, and the sales page doesn't really describe much. Since this light isn't as big as some other SST-90 lights, I'd also be interested in how hot it gets during extended periods of use (at least 15 minutes continuous--after all, if I go to the trouble to break out a "big dog", I'm going to be using it for an extended period of time).

Are you getting the standard head, the aspheric, or both? I'm actually more interested in the standard head than the aspheric (although the package with both is rather tempting). I was thinking about getting a Jetbeam RRT-3, but the RRT-0 I got turned out to be kind of a dud, so I'm not so inclined to give Jetbeam any more of my hard-earned cash. Especially for a "v1", since they don't have such a good track-record in those cases. As far as I can tell, this light would be a great RRT-3 replacement, but I'm leery of the ebay-only sales approach.


----------



## horizonseeker (May 4, 2010)

user instructions in english:

http://www.flydragon.me/article.php?id=34

I will confirm once I have the light in hand.


----------



## horizonseeker (May 4, 2010)

forgot to say that I will be receiving the standard bezel first, then the aspherical will be coming in a second package. 

Estimated time to arrival is about 2 weeks, give or take.

They are not ebay only, the webstore is at http://www.flydragon.me/

The ebay account is from one of their dealers in Hongkong (hkequipment).

I should also mention that I'm getting this light directly from the factory (see my note above about doing some work for the light)


----------



## LHolden (May 7, 2010)

Ordered one of these from HKEquipment on the 30th, received it yesterday...from Hong Kong!
It is of typical chinese quality, exterior looks fine, but the aspherical lens doesn't focus that well, and when you loosen the threads to focus the beam, the head wobbles a bit.
It is bright however! The only other light I have to campare it to is a thrunite catapult, and this outshines it by a long shot, even without the aspherical lens on. I have never taken beamshots before, and it doesn't get dark here till 10:30pm. If anybody has any suggestions, I might give it a shot later tonight.


----------



## guiri (May 8, 2010)

Sweet! 

Looking forward to it. Where are you located?

George


----------



## moviles (May 8, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Daylight said:


> Moviles :wave: you are the man!!
> 
> Nice video comparison




hey Daylight :wave:

I have maked other video but this cheap camera work really bad at night 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BFoSACR3oA


----------



## moviles (May 8, 2010)

LHolden said:


> Ordered one of these from HKEquipment on the 30th, received it yesterday...from Hong Kong!
> It is of typical chinese quality, exterior looks fine, but the aspherical lens doesn't focus that well, and when you loosen the threads to focus the beam, the head wobbles a bit.
> It is bright however! The only other light I have to campare it to is a thrunite catapult, and this outshines it by a long shot, even without the aspherical lens on. I have never taken beamshots before, and it doesn't get dark here till 10:30pm. If anybody has any suggestions, I might give it a shot later tonight.




pictures?

the aspherical lens doesn't focus that well?  

you received it in 8 days?


----------



## LHolden (May 8, 2010)

guiri said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Looking forward to it. Where are you located?
> 
> George


 
I am in Alaska...if this was winter, things would be different, plenty of dark time.

The beam on this light is not as tightly focused as the one in moviles video, there are two sets of threads on the head that can be turned to adjust the focus, I use the outer set, which actually contain the aspherical element. When turned out to get the best beam, it is actually unscrewed past the o-ring slightly. If the other set of threads are used to adjust the beam, which are where you remove the aspheric head to replace with the standard head, the whole aspheric head wobbles a bit. My only other real complaint is the rotary switch, when turned, it tends to turn the entire head. If you tighten the head enough that is doesn't turn when the switch is turned, then the switch is rather difficult to rotate....you need two hands either way. I personally would rather have a forward clicky on a light this size, easily operated with one hand.
All in all, I am still very happy with this light. If Olight would make an aspherical for the SR 90......:wow:
Sorry, no beamshots, I didn't have anybody to hold the light while I fiddled around to try and get usable pictures.


----------



## Daylight (May 8, 2010)

LHolden said:


> If Olight would make an aspherical for the SR 90......:wow:



+1000000


----------



## LHolden (May 9, 2010)

Don't have much experience at this, but here are a couple pictures. The boat in the background is about 1250 feet away.


----------



## moviles (May 9, 2010)

aspherical lens diameter?


----------



## moviles (May 9, 2010)

LHolden said:


> . If Olight would make an aspherical for the SR 90......:wow:





Daylight said:


> +1000000




+100000000000


----------



## grunscga (May 9, 2010)

LHolden said:


> Don't have much experience at this, but here are a couple pictures. The boat in the background is about 1250 feet away.



Nice! Just out of curiosity, how are you powering it? 18650s, CR123As, or one of the 2-cell combos?


----------



## LHolden (May 9, 2010)

Moviles...I would say the lens is about 75mm approximately, I believe it is stated in the advertising as 88mm, that may be close if you include the outer lip that it is held in with.

Grunscga...I am powering with 6 18650's. Maybe tonight I will try a beamshot with the standard head, I have not even taken it outside yet in that configuration.


----------



## olav (May 12, 2010)

LHolden said:


> Moviles...I would say the lens is about 75mm approximately, I believe it is stated in the advertising as 88mm, that may be close if you include the outer lip that it is held in with.
> 
> Grunscga...I am powering with 6 18650's. Maybe tonight I will try a beamshot with the standard head, I have not even taken it outside yet in that configuration.


 
LHolden any success with the beamshots :candle: ? IS THE TORCH STILL UNBROKEN ?


----------



## Daylight (May 12, 2010)

olav said:


> LHolden any success with the beamshots :candle: ? *IS THE TORCH STILL UNBROKEN* ?






Yes, news, more beamshots, more info, more pictures, more burgers, upsss i'm going to dinner...


----------



## LHolden (May 12, 2010)

It has been raining lately, so no new beamshots. I am pretty happy with the light overall, but as I said before, I don't have much to compare to other than the catapult....and this light walks all over it.


----------



## olav (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for the bad weather! I know it´s sometimes really annoying.

I´m convinced that the Dragon has a PROPER  beam. 

I´m more concerned about the quality of the flashlight - structure, threads, seals ... How would the light tolerate "hard" use for example in a boat or outdoors in general? How would you see the quality (structure) of Dragon compared to Maglite? In my mind Maglite is quite rugged light for even hard use. Could the Dragon get near to the quality of Mag in your point of view or is it far, far away..

BTW thank you for the excellent beamshots so far :thumbsup:


----------



## LHolden (May 14, 2010)

I am finding that the longer I own this light, the more I like it. I have put a shim in to tighten/adjust the head, which was my biggest complaint.
I ahave not held a mag in my hands for many years, so I can't really compare quality to them, but I would say it is just slightly lower than my catapult...but only slightly. I am actually considering buying a second one.
Took a couple more pics tonight, nothing really too different, I will try to get those up tomorrow.


----------



## guiri (May 14, 2010)

Second one? Why, for balance?


----------



## olav (May 14, 2010)

Looking forward to see the beamshots !

*In northern hemisphere* you need a backup light and what would be better than a flashlight with a PROPER beam! So go for it LHolden!


----------



## Daylight (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Holden!! more beamshots will be wellcome but take your time...


----------



## grunscga (May 14, 2010)

guiri said:


> Second one? Why, for balance?



So he can hold them out to each side and then run down the highway, pretending to be a truck*, of course! :laughing:

* Engine noises are not required, but do earn you extra points


----------



## Monolith (May 14, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Patriot said:


> Would you please point me to the specific bit of information relating to the newer "9 amp" version.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry for the slow response, been away for a few weeks.


The newer model is the 2D80 model. See this link starting at post #113. It is a translated Chinese forum that the manufacturer posts on:

2D80 Specifications



After reviewing this thread again, please note:

Post #1 of this thread shows a 2D80 model (9A version - 80mm head).

Post #10 of this thread lists specifications for the 2D60 model (7A version - 60mm head)


See post #23 of the link below for photos of the different heads:

2D60 v 2D80 Head Photos





.


----------



## LHolden (May 14, 2010)

Here is one new beamshot, a new series here, it is 2050' to the houseboat, if you follow the link, there are some control shots, as well as some zoomed in a bit.


----------



## LHolden (May 14, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Monolith said:


> Sorry for the slow response, been away for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> The newer model is the 2D80 model. See this link starting at post #113. It is a translated Chinese forum that the manufacturer posts on:
> ...


As has been stated, google translation is not working very well on these sites. 
I don't think there is any upgraded model to the ms 2010 2D60 right away. The lenses they are showing in post 23 are the standard lens (2D60) and the 2D80 is the optional aspheric lens, you can buy the light without the aspheric lens if you prefer, mine came with both.
They are also talking about some other LED...SST360? on post #2 of the "2D80 specifications" link that was mentioned above, but I don't think that is something they are producing in the near future.


----------



## richardcpf (May 14, 2010)

The price on their chinese westore is $30 cheaper for all models of flashlight, and $3 on D li-ion batteries.

I am amazed that those chineses in the forum actually spend this much money on flashlights, 2200 RMB is like 1 month minimun salary!


----------



## phantom23 (May 14, 2010)

At flydragon.me store there are also 3xMC-E, SST-50, 2x18650 or 2C flashlights. Prices are not great but they seem to be decent flashlights.


----------



## LHolden (May 14, 2010)

Here is a picture with the Flydragon on the left, and a Fenix TK11 R2 on the right. For reference, the tv is 55"


----------



## 300winmag (May 14, 2010)

How far away is the camera to the wall?


----------



## LHolden (May 15, 2010)

13 feet to the wall.


----------



## LHolden (May 15, 2010)

Here is another one, with the "standard" head, I am really liking this light more and more. It is very versatile, with 2 heads, and it will work with so many battery combinations, 2,4 or 6 18650, 2 26650, 2 36650, 4-6 17650, 8-12 cr123A, Oh ya, and in a pinch it comes with a AA adapter. Seems like an endless list!


----------



## guiri (May 15, 2010)

grunscga said:


> So he can hold them out to each side and then run down the highway, pretending to be a truck*, of course! :laughing:
> 
> * Engine noises are not required, but do earn you extra points



Silly me, I should have known


----------



## Daylight (May 15, 2010)

LHolden said:


> Here is a picture with the Flydragon on the left, and a Fenix TK11 R2 on the right. For reference, the tv is 55"



I like this picture, what a difference with the TK11!! you have put a good information about this light Holden, throw is difficult to describe, but what do you think is the effective range or distance with the aspherical head this flashlight can illuminate? 

I think you don't have a SR90 intimidator to compare, so i appeal to all CPF community , do you think the flydragon with aspherical throws farther than SR90?

Holden, do you have a luxometer? It would be very good to know what numbers the fly aspherical moves.

Thanks for your efforts.

:thumbsup:


----------



## waddup (May 15, 2010)

LHolden said:


>



WOW!!


thats a nice tv.


----------



## LHolden (May 15, 2010)

Daylight said:


> I like this picture, what a difference with the TK11!! you have put a good information about this light Holden, throw is difficult to describe, but what do you think is the effective range or distance with the aspherical head this flashlight can illuminate?
> 
> I think you don't have a SR90 intimidator to compare, so i appeal to all CPF community , do you think the flydragon with aspherical throws farther than SR90?
> 
> ...


As you say, throw is difficult to describe, and I would certainly not want to compare it to a light that I have never physically seen. The picture below is over 600 meters, and that is definately not the limit of this light.
I would like to get a lux meter, if anybody has any suggestions for a good sub $100 model, let me know.


----------



## Daylight (May 15, 2010)

You can try the lux meter of DX, is cheap, but maybe you search something with more quality :ironic:


----------



## LHolden (May 15, 2010)

I am willing to spend a little more than that, I would like to feel somewhat confident that the results are comparable to others on this forum.


----------



## 300winmag (May 19, 2010)

The link on post 21 says it has a zoom lens....
Is this correct??


----------



## LHolden (May 19, 2010)

By "zoom" lens, they mean aspherical lens.


----------



## 300winmag (May 19, 2010)

Damn, oh well thanx for the quick reply.


----------



## horizonseeker (May 20, 2010)

Just received the package containing the light (2D60 BV), aspherical lens, 2 D-li-ion batteries and charger, will have to find an adapter to run the charger (only included the chinese outlet plug) but from a quick shot, it lit up the building on the other side of the freeway.

will try to get photos online tonight if my home network cooperates.

david.


----------



## Daylight (May 20, 2010)

Nice to see more people with this little candle!!

I'm looking forward to see new beamshots.


----------



## horizonseeker (May 21, 2010)

Some photos of the light, won't be able to get a good beamshot till weekend, santa monica is way too bright for good beams.

light with standard bezel, with a G2 for size reference:





light with aspherical bezel (zoom lens):





Aspherical bezel with G2 bezel (D26) for size reference:





close up of body, 6-12 volts (can be used with 6 18650s)





control ring for primary group, secondary group feature controlled by tailcap:





Emitter:





SST-90 & heatsink surrounded by thermal grease:





Accessories: (2 3AA carriers, a metal connector, a bag of lube)






If anyone wants more photos, I can provide them

running the light with 2 D li-ion batteries, long enough that the over-discharge warning works, but haven't got it hot enough for the temp. warning to kick in yet.

Hope to get to a dark enough place for beamshots.

If anyone is in the LA area and wants to see it in person, PM me and we can arrange it.

David.


----------



## grunscga (May 21, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> running the light with 2 D li-ion batteries, long enough that the over-discharge warning works, but haven't got it hot enough for the temp. warning to kick in yet.



Awesome! How hot was it to the touch? Did it come with the thermal grease, or did you add that? If it came with it, that's a nice touch...

Also, I noticed that you took the aspheric-equipped pictures with it tailstanding. Are the 'teeth' not long enough to protect the lens when it headstands?




horizonseeker said:


> If anyone is in the LA area...



I read this as LA=Louisiana and went "wait, there's a Santa Monica in Louisiana?" :laughing:


----------



## horizonseeker (May 21, 2010)

thermal grease came with the light, what you see on the photo is actually less than what came with it, it overflowed a little and I had to wipe it off.

the light did not get hot (not enough that it shut down) The heat dissipation is pretty good, also the light body is long, so depending on where you hold it, you may not feel much heat.

The teeth on the aspherical bezel will protect it just fine when doing headstands, I took it tailstanding because the bezel down was too large for the surface I had it standing on, it's huge. I shall hereafter refer to it as my one-eyed monster!


----------



## hazna (May 21, 2010)

Can you post a photo of yourself holding it in your hand? It seems massive compared to the surefire!


----------



## LHolden (May 21, 2010)




----------



## LHolden (May 21, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> thermal grease came with the light, what you see on the photo is actually less than what came with it, it overflowed a little and I had to wipe it off.
> 
> the light did not get hot (not enough that it shut down) The heat dissipation is pretty good, also the light body is long, so depending on where you hold it, you may not feel much heat.
> 
> The teeth on the aspherical bezel will protect it just fine when doing headstands, I took it tailstanding because the bezel down was too large for the surface I had it standing on, it's huge. I shall hereafter refer to it as my one-eyed monster!


 
I ran mine for over 15 minutes, with the aspherical head on, and the temp in the fins at the hottest point reached about 145 degrees after 10 minutes, and seemed to level off there.


----------



## LHolden (May 21, 2010)

David, your standard bezel seems smaller than mine...


----------



## horizonseeker (May 22, 2010)

could you post a photo of your standard bezel? I imagine they should be the same size, could be the angle, could be a smaller bezel.


----------



## smokeychris (May 22, 2010)

Now thats a true monster light!


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



moviles said:


> ebay item 370365467738 .... its allowed to post ebay numbers?
> 
> but I don't know if this flashlight are available cheaper in some other dealer
> 
> .....man I cant recommend you this flashlight, I like the led and the size of the aspherical lens but I don't know If the circuit are good or not and no one here have tested one yet


 
I believe I just saw it on hkequipment's site also for 269.

http://hkequipment.net/


----------



## Locoboy5150 (May 22, 2010)

After you posted that photo of you holding that light now I have an idea of how large it is. My goodness, that thing really is a monster!

So, that's your new EDC light, right?


----------



## Walterk (May 22, 2010)

Appreciate the beamshots!


----------



## LHolden (May 22, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Chauncey Gardner said:


> I believe I just saw it on hkequipment's site also for 269.
> 
> http://hkequipment.net/


 

I purchased mine from hkequipment, I was amazed how fast I received it from China....


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

Not a "DX experience"?

Good to know, they get some pretty good deals on that site.


----------



## phantom23 (May 22, 2010)

*Re: sst-90 monster with big aspherical lens*



Chauncey Gardner said:


> I believe I just saw it on hkequipment's site also for 269.
> 
> http://hkequipment.net/



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3358531&postcount=26

PS.


LHolden said:


>



It doesn't look very cool  Any more beamshots with classic reflector please?


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, that was the thread that made me check it out.

The square beam profile is incredibly tight & sharp on this aspheric. Didn't see the exposure time either.

It's kinda growing on me, but did not realize just how big the thing really is till the photos above.


----------



## olav (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi LHolden !

Could you kindly take some comparison beamshots with the DEFT when the time is right ?


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 7, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## Luxmaster (Jun 7, 2010)

I. Need. One. Of. These. Things.

Now!

Totally awesome, just like this prepaid site, as bright as it was a stationary light!


----------



## LHolden (Jun 7, 2010)

olav said:


> Hi LHolden !
> 
> Could you kindly take some comparison beamshots with the DEFT when the time is right ?



well, I am going to try, but darkness is an elusive beast this time of year!:shrug:


----------



## recDNA (Jun 7, 2010)

Daylight said:


> Nice to see more people with this little candle!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to see new beamshots.


 

How do you charge it with a Chinese plug?


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 7, 2010)

get an adapter plug, they sell them for world travellers.


----------



## LHolden (Jun 7, 2010)

recDNA said:


> How do you charge it with a Chinese plug?


 
Mine didn't come with batteries or a charger, I use 18650's and a pila charger. I also have a couple 26650's I use occasionally, they also charge in the pila.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 8, 2010)

recDNA said:


> How do you charge it with a Chinese plug?



I have not the flydragon, but the olight SR90 that i got few days ago came with chinese plug, i had some adapter plugs like this in my house, i'm in Europe...


----------



## recDNA (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish an American distributer would pick up this beauty...Hey GadgetTown!


----------



## Daylight (Jun 9, 2010)

LHolden said:


> well, I am going to try, but darkness is an elusive beast this time of year!:shrug:



I didn't know you have a DEFT, yes!!! will be a great contender in throw terms.

Waiting for them


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

group buy anyone?


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 9, 2010)

HorizonKeeper,

I am really looking forward to testing this light. It looks like a winner considering the 7A of current at the LED.

The downside is the Aspherical lens will rob you of around 50% of the lumens, but lets cross our fingers and hope not:twothumbs


bigc


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

oh, i'm definitely looking forward to it, hopefully I can make it for a weekend soon. will bring both bezels.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 13, 2010)

LHolden said:


> well, I am going to try, but darkness is an elusive beast this time of year!:shrug:




Any update? One beamshot of the flydragon aspherical vs DEFT? 

I would like to see that.

BTW, take your time... :thumbsup:


----------



## dan1million (Jun 13, 2010)

beamshot comparison would be great - but perhaps against a HID ?
how do you find this light to use ? is it a user friendly UI ??


----------



## LHolden (Jun 13, 2010)

Daylight said:


> Any update? One beamshot of the flydragon aspherical vs DEFT?
> 
> I would like to see that.
> 
> BTW, take your time... :thumbsup:


 
Well.....unfortunately no. I have been working 7 days a week, 12 hours a day, and am in bed well before it gets dark at about midnight. I am not sure when I will get a chance. :sigh:


----------



## LHolden (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is the best I can do for now. I quickly did these last night, so the white balance is not the same, and this one is zoomed a bit more than the previous ones. 

Flydragon on the left, DEFT HO on the right


----------



## LHolden (Jun 13, 2010)

Another one, several stops underexposed...


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 13, 2010)

The underexposed picture is telling. The DEFT HO will clearly throw farther but the flydragon might have an arguably more useful beam size if the light is being used as something other than just a throwing toy.


----------



## nodoubt (Jun 14, 2010)

kito109654 said:


> The underexposed picture is telling. The DEFT HO will clearly throw farther but the flydragon might have an arguably more useful beam size if the light is being used as something other than just a throwing toy.


bla bla bla.......


----------



## Daylight (Jun 14, 2010)

LHolden said:


> Another one, several stops underexposed...



The underexposed picture shows DEFT as the king of throw, but the fly dragon does the job pretty well.

I very much appreciate your efforts knowing that you work hard.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## dan1million (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting the beamshot !!!

PS: I have ordered a flydragon - i could not resist
PPS: the Deft really has an awesome spot.

-Dan


----------



## dan1million (Jun 22, 2010)

I Just got my flydragon in the mail today.

wow this thing has alot of output.

i am using 6x panasonic CGR18650A (unprotected)

really happy with the way it works so far.

definately worth the money... nice machining/styling you can cycle through modes using the tail cap either as a twisty or if you set the twist to near on it works as a momentary.

there is quite alot of modes.

high,med,low,strobe fast,slow,i think SOS,Beacon

-Dan


----------



## olav (Jun 22, 2010)

Dan, any possibilities to take beamshot comparisons with 3 x P7 or other flashlights ?


----------



## dan1million (Jun 22, 2010)

Will try to do that tonight !!!! 

-Dan


----------



## Daylight (Jun 22, 2010)

Yess!! movement in this thread, great!!!

Beamshots of flydragon against others high output led flashlights will be wellcome.


----------



## dan1million (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I just had a baby son on thursday  so please excuse the delay in posting 

Beamshots:
control shot - path with led lighting down the left had side path is curved upwards in the centre.
Distance to second sign = 210 m
Distance to house = 230 m
F=2.8 Shutter speed=1.0 second.

Comparison light Zero D 3 x Seoul P7 on a der wichtel heat sink(D-bin) driven by a Hipflex powered by a 5S Lipo 3.0 Ah. 

Enjoy:


----------



## recDNA (Jun 26, 2010)

I have no idea which pic is the P7 and which is the Flydragon?


----------



## Rod911 (Jun 26, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I have no idea which pic is the P7 and which is the Flydragon?



Have a look at the picture's file name.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 26, 2010)

Rod911 said:


> Have a look at the picture's file name.


 
That's no answer. I have no idea.


----------



## Rod911 (Jun 26, 2010)

recDNA said:


> That's no answer. I have no idea.


Are you serious? 

Right-click > save image as = file name. The file name indicates what the light source was for the picture.


----------



## dan1million (Jun 26, 2010)

In order

Control shot
Der Wichtel 3 x P7
Der Wichtel 3 x P7 - Cropped
Flydragon Aspheric
Flydragon Aspheric - Cropped 
Flydragon Smooth reflector
Flydragon Smooth reflector - Cropped

The cropping is only because i did not "zoom" to the target at the time because i was in a hurry.

The Der Wichtel 3xP7 is a head turner on my bike as in you want that thing on low if there is oncoming traffic or a pedestrian next to you or else people get angry................ let alone the flydragon with the aspheric head. about 20 mins earlier i had done the comparison on a football/soccer ground and there was a passer by walking on a path nearby and he was like WTF is that when i turned on the aspheric head flydragon!!!!!!!

I will try to take a better set of beamshot perhaps in a location which is a bit more private and with fresh set of 18650 preferably with a straight shot onto something like trees / house which i can zoom into at the time rather than crop.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 26, 2010)

dan1million said:


> In order
> 
> Control shot
> Der Wichtel 3 x P7
> ...


 
Thanks for the straight answer. The Der Wichtel looks brighter yes?

If an American distributer ever carries the Flydragon


----------



## dan1million (Jun 27, 2010)

I better take another set of shots to show the difference better.

the der wichtel is brighter near field but the flydragon's throw both with smooth reflector and aspheric lens is massive in comparison.

I am not happy with the beam shots though.

-Dan


----------



## king2penn (Jun 27, 2010)

I just wish they sold it cheaper... ill get it in a pinch


----------



## dan1million (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought it from Ebay from the HKequipment ebay store using the "or best offer" function. i think if you buy from HKequipment direct they can sell it cheaper, in hindsight i would buy from them because they were good with shipping/tracking but i didnt have any experience with them before.
i am one of these people who check all the time on the status LOL 

at the moment i cant decide which head i like better the aspheric is pretty crazy but the normal smooth reflector is better for general use. 

it really is one of those lights that people are shocked by the output.

i showed someone at work and they started laughing saying they could not believe how bright it is in the day. today i turned it on inside and then turned off the light and it is brighter using ceiling bounce than the lights in my house.

-Dan


----------



## recDNA (Jun 27, 2010)

I could clearly see that the Flydragon had MUCH better throw. It's just I was very impressed by the flood of the triple P7. I'm not sure which would be more useful to me but I'd like to play with BOTH.

The aspheric obviously has limited real-life value for most of us but it's also the most fun format to play with IMO. How hot does the flashlight get in highest power?


----------



## dan1million (Jun 27, 2010)

I have not run the light for any extended time yet will let you know it is running now "warming up"

couple more pics. 
F2.8 shutter 1/60th of a second (under exposed)

[email protected] 3D, P7 using hipflex @ 2.8A on hi. 








vs flydragon normal head on hi.


----------



## waddup (Jun 27, 2010)

looks about 8x brighter ^


----------



## notsofast (Jun 27, 2010)

dan1million said:


> I have not run the light for any extended time yet will let you know it is running now "warming up"
> 
> couple more pics.
> F2.8 shutter 1/60th of a second (under exposed)
> ...



OH WOW!!!!

Great comparison!


----------



## olav (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations Dan for new flashaholic :welcome: and thank you for nice beamshots!


----------



## dan1million (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Olav ! 

the Flydragon becomes very hot in the heatsink area uncomfortable to hold
in about 5-10 mins with no airflow at room temp ambient. this is a double edged sword as the heat level means the led is getting a relatively large amount of current, but also that the converter is perhaps a little inefficient. - the heatsink is quite large so it is 

yes i know these are very unscientific comments i can use a digital thermometer and do something more realistic if people want.

the thermal shutdown kicks in after about ten mins on high with no airflow.

the currents i measure with 6x18650 are as follows:

at tail cap 
Full 4.45A 
Hi 3.44A 
Med 2.35A
Low 1.17A
Moon 0.19A

note that these numbers increase as the cells discharge 
"moon" is still quite bright  but would provide a huge runtime off 6X18650.

3.901V per 18650 is total 7.802V (they are 2S3P) @ 4.45A =
34.72W total system draw.

if i go by manufacturer spec and use some really simplistic equations

this would suggest the electrical losses are 28% assuming 25W to led (3.6V*7A)

if i work backwards and say the converter is 85% efficient which is still relatively poor then the numbers suggests 8.19A to the led.

i would expect reality to be significantly better than this.

I would open it up and do some more measurements but i dont want to ruin the warranty.

-Dan


----------



## recDNA (Jun 28, 2010)

You say draw will go up as voltage goes down so this unit is direct drive?


----------



## grunscga (Jun 28, 2010)

recDNA said:


> You say draw will go up as voltage goes down so this unit is direct drive?



Doesn't that mean that it has a regulated driver that is keeping _power_ constant? :thinking:


----------



## recDNA (Jun 28, 2010)

grunscga said:


> Doesn't that mean that it has a regulated driver that is keeping _power_ constant? :thinking:


 

You tell me.


----------



## dan1million (Jun 28, 2010)

in a direct drive situation current will decrease as the voltage decreases.

this driver keeps the power constant to the LED. i would suggest that it is a buck converter as the voltage on each cel decreases the current draw is increased by the buck circuit to compensate and maintain constant drive conditions to the led

hope this makes sense.

-Dan


----------



## 300winmag (Jun 29, 2010)

God I want one of these so bad but the GF would wash my mouth out with buckshot if I went for it :sigh:


----------



## recDNA (Jun 29, 2010)

dan1million said:


> in a direct drive situation current will decrease as the voltage decreases.
> 
> this driver keeps the power constant to the LED. i would suggest that it is a buck converter as the voltage on each cel decreases the current draw is increased by the buck circuit to compensate and maintain constant drive conditions to the led
> 
> ...


 

Thanks. I never understood that. Draw increasing as voltage decreases...sounds pretty tough on batteries.


----------



## dan1million (Jun 30, 2010)

no problems,

Actually it is quite complex and also interesting how Buck, Boost, and other topologies work and you are right it can be hard on the batteries if the circuit does not have controls built in to protect them from over discharge etc.

Have you seen any of "GeorgeS80" off CPF's work ?

www.taskled.com

He makes some seriously nice converters.

-Dan


----------



## Daylight (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the information and pictures Dan, are great!!


----------



## dan1million (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok,

So pretty much the only things which frustrates me about this torch are.

the control ring is quite tight.

i would prefer a better tail cap press (it uses the thread)

and the led current could be 9 or 10A however heatsinking of the smaller head would have to be larger.

any how i have decided to open up the head to loosen the control ring slightly.... and maybe measure Vf and led current the saga begins....

-dan


----------



## dan1million (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: "Flydragon" sst-90 INTERIOR SHOTS-PIC HEAVY*

Ok I took some measurements at the led with a 0.015 Ohm resistor in series.


24.56 [email protected], I measure [email protected] battery.

measured using actual volts one 1 of the 18650's under load.
current measured with resistor mentioned above.

based on this approx converter efficiency is ~ 88%. not too bad.

my previous measurements were incorrect as the meter leads had a significant effect.

and how here are some pics during the testing:


head removed





pcb base





pcbs





thermal transfer /protection





double inductor





mosfet





triple diodes / silicon wires





control pcb 





my measurement resistor in place.


----------



## dan1million (Jul 11, 2010)

doing a test of the low runtime. the output at the emitter on low is about 1.5W...using 4 x 18650 (panasonic) start time. 11.40PM....... still going...:candle:
I wanted to know how good the the low mode is for emergency use.
so far it has run for over 15 hours continous with 4 x 18650.
-Dan


----------



## Daylight (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for your time Dan, is greatly appreciated


----------



## dan1million (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Daylight 

the runtime on low with 2/3 of the cells possible ended up being 17 hours  pretty good in an emergency. overall i am happy with this torch.
is it wrong to use something this size for and EDC LOL

-Dan


----------



## horizonseeker (Jul 12, 2010)

Regarding the control ring tightness: did you try using it with the locking ring removed? that could help with the control ring turning. Also, if you remove the locking ring, you can tighten down the head enough so that when you turn the head, the control ring will turn in step with it. that way, you have more surface area to grip when adjusting the light.

Updates heard from Feilong: 2D80 is almost ready for delivery and a new light is in the works using the CREE 360 led for estimated emitter output of 5000 lumens!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: "Flydragon" sst-90 INTERIOR SHOTS-PIC HEAVY*



dan1million said:


> Ok I took some measurements at the led with a 0.015 Ohm resistor in series.
> 
> 
> 24.56 [email protected], I measure [email protected] battery.
> ...


 
I wonder if the insulation on those wires could melt?


----------



## dan1million (Jul 13, 2010)

Horizon Seeker, thanks for the replies, cant wait to see the ZD80 and what is the CREE 360 ? is it a new led? 

RecDNA, the insualtion feels like teflon and the red an black wires which i had in the pic are not the original ones which are silicon which certainly will not melt. the light shuts down at 60Deg so normal PVC would even be ok.

-Dan


----------



## IMSabbel (Jul 13, 2010)

I am tempted. What would be the best way to power that light?

The webpage gives the following options:

4*18650
6*18650
2*26650
2*32650
AA
----
6*18650 i would only consider if somebody knows a decent charger (as 3 runs with a 2 bay charger or using multiple different chargers does not seem a good idea).

For the bigger cells, are there spacers included? And where (besides the flydragon site with its noname stuff) does one get a 32650 cell?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 13, 2010)

I just wish one of our American distributers would pick up the contract to sell these monsters. If they work well I think the price is fair but I would not want to risk waiting for customer service from China.


----------



## moviles (Jul 13, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> Updates heard from Feilong: 2D80 is almost ready for delivery and a new light is in the works using the CREE 360 led for estimated emitter output of 5000 lumens!



what???????? flashlight with the 6000 lumens luminus csm 360 ? really?

where you have heard that?


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jul 13, 2010)

You guys realize those need almost 90 watts of power right? And over 14 volts?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's time for my 1D MagDragon to join the party


----------



## dan1million (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: "Flydragon" aspherical + masha 1D mod !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Masha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome Build:twothumbs

PS: the aspheric head on these is not bad eh !!!!!

I had no probs with HK equip thru ebay in terms of speed / tracked shipping.
But I understand your concerns thats why i went via ebay.

the 6 * 18650 or 4 * 18650 options i charge using a D cell battery holder which cost $2.99 i ended up cutting it in half and changing the length and screwing it to a wooden board (i did say butchered.......)

the charger i use is turnigy accucel 6.

-Dan


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy (Jul 13, 2010)

I've had my Flydragon now about a week. What an amazing light!

The build quality seems great and the fit and finish are first rate on mine. I really like the way it operates too, , very simple. Mine only came with the regular head/lens. I wanted the other one but funds were limited, maybe next month.

My next brightest light is a Lumapower Signature Tactical VX with a SST-50 rated at 500lms. This light comes with two heads, I run the smooth reflector "turbo" head and it puts out a nice beam with a bright hotspot with good throw and a lot of usable spill. I played with this light 1st thinking it would give me a reference point before I turned on the FlyDragon . After I turned off the Lumapower and picked up the Flydragon and turned it on,,,,,Wow! This thing is a MONSTER. There is no comparison, almost the enitre back yard lights up when this thing is powered up as opposed to a small corner with the SST-50 light.

IMO the whole package seems well thought out but only time will tell.

ma_sha1, I read the thread were you fit that head. Very cool.:twothumbs

NC


----------



## recDNA (Jul 13, 2010)

How do you power it? Li Ion D cell?


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 18, 2010)

Met up with Horizonseeker to see this beast. With the aspherical lens, the light has a monster throw but the regular lens was no slouch either. Question is, whether I need one now or wait till the next model comes out...


----------



## dan1million (Jul 18, 2010)

I hope that there is some kind of upgrade option available to change to 9A led current.....

Or else i will be tempted to get the ZD80 as well..... 
My fiance will kill me.

-Dan


----------



## agt (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm very interested in this flashlight and I have many questions
Is brightness adjustment continuous or stepped? 
70 min runtime seems too short considering 25w led power consumption and 6x2400mah cells. 2 hour should be expected for this capacity. Anyone conducted a runtime test? Does the lens has anti-reflective coating?
Also it seems not comfortable to charge 6x cells at a time. Will it work at maximum brightness with 2 or 4 cells?


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, after about a week and half my Flydragon has gone D.O.A.  I was running it on 6 new AW 18650 2600mAh cells. Yesterday it shut off twice while I was playing around with it. I figured I had probably run the batteries down and started the long process of charging 6 18650 cells. I finished late last night before bed. I got up this morning and tried the light and everything worked fine so I pulled the battieries back out of it. About dark tonight I loaded it up and took it outside. It worked fine for about 5 minuites then it did the same thing (cutting off) and now it doesn't work at all. I loaded brand new 6 AA's in the supplied holders and tried that with no luck also. I'm a newbie when it comes to this stuff and haven't the slightest clue what it could be.

I contacted HKequipment where I bought it. We'll see what happens.

NC


----------



## dan1million (Jul 19, 2010)

agt - I am not sure about the 70min run time....
6x18650 = [email protected]~2AhX3*~90% eff roughly 90mins.
the issue i think is alot of 18650 are really only good for about 1400-1800mAh. (debatable i know.)

the other thing is the heat is quite great at full output andit will shut down with no ariflow - AND- the amount of light is really excessive you would not be walking around in an urban situation with it on hi for long before people get annoyed or want to know what it is. just my opinion.

Nuclear Cowboy, ouch !!!! that sucks that it is DOA. let usknowhow you go with the service ?


----------



## dan1million (Jul 19, 2010)

sorry i forgot to say it does reach max brightness with 4x18650 and even 2 but it is quite hard on 2x18650 they will discharge very quickly. 

-Dan


----------



## agt (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you for quick response
Considering battery capacity, some cheap DX's 2400 mah cells show real capacity of 1900-2000 mah, so runtime should be closer to 90 min, not 70.
I've read manual about continuous brightness adjustment. It is actually there, but buried in secondary modes. Switching to secondary mode seems to be cumbersome. So i'll wait for the next model or other SST-90 flashlights.


----------



## zer0ne (Jul 19, 2010)

Nuclear Cowboy said:


> Well, after about a week and half my Flydragon has gone D.O.A.  I was running it on 6 new AW 18650 2600mAh cells. Yesterday it shut off twice while I was playing around with it. I figured I had probably run the batteries down and started the long process of charging 6 18650 cells. I finished late last night before bed. I got up this morning and tried the light and everything worked fine so I pulled the battieries back out of it. About dark tonight I loaded it up and took it outside. It worked fine for about 5 minuites then it did the same thing (cutting off) and now it doesn't work at all. I loaded brand new 6 AA's in the supplied holders and tried that with no luck also. I'm a newbie when it comes to this stuff and haven't the slightest clue what it could be.
> 
> I contacted HKequipment where I bought it. We'll see what happens.
> 
> NC


Do keep us update on how they are going to handle the DOA.


----------



## horizonseeker (Jul 19, 2010)

agt said:


> I'm very interested in this flashlight and I have many questions
> Is brightness adjustment continuous or stepped?



you have a choice, the brightness adjustment can be either continuous or stepped depending on which group you select.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 19, 2010)

I love choice in a quality flashlight.


----------



## dan1million (Jul 19, 2010)

horizonr seeker is correct it is a second mode - i dont find it hard to use at all.
the control ring is very tight is the only issue for me


----------



## agt (Jul 20, 2010)

dan1million said:


> horizonr seeker is correct it is a second mode - i dont find it hard to use at all.
> the control ring is very tight is the only issue for me



How continuous adjustment can be activated? And once actvated will this mode be memorized next time I turn on flashlight ?


----------



## dan1million (Jul 20, 2010)

you just twist the tail cap on then off quickly - or - you can tighten the tail cap into a position where you press it (it has a square-ish thread) and it will slowly scroll through birghtness level when you reah the one you like just twist it off/on quickly and its done. 

does that make sense ?

the user manual link is some where earlier in the thread.

-Dan


----------



## agt (Jul 20, 2010)

dan1million said:


> you just twist the tail cap on then off quickly - or - you can tighten the tail cap into a position where you press it (it has a square-ish thread) and it will slowly scroll through birghtness level when you reah the one you like just twist it off/on quickly and its done.
> 
> does that make sense ?
> 
> ...



What about memorization? Or I should do this all the time I turn on flashlight?

All the same, I think user interface should be simpler: rotate the ring to select brightness level, rotate it to min to switch it off. Alternatively, switch on/off by tail switch.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 20, 2010)

Set the ring on highest setting and forgeddabout it! You don't buy a bazooka to shoot ants!


----------



## horizonseeker (Jul 20, 2010)

due to the high current in this light, Feilong is not using a tail switch, same goes for the 2D80 and other high power lights.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jul 21, 2010)

Goddamit. 
They ship fast: It took only a week to europe.
But they also declare the value of the light as $5.
So now i got a call from UPS that the main import custom office on the other side of the country rejected this value as obviously bullshit (which it is).
Grrr.


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy (Jul 21, 2010)

zer0ne said:


> Do keep us update on how they are going to handle the DOA.


 

Great news

HKequipment contacted me last night about my broken Flydragon. Said they were sorry for the trouble and they would exchange the light out at no charge except for shipping back to China.

I think everything is going to work out on this deal. I will post back on this thread when I get a replacement.

I really liked this light.

NC


----------



## recDNA (Jul 21, 2010)

IMSabbel said:


> Goddamit.
> They ship fast: It took only a week to europe.
> But they also declare the value of the light as $5.
> So now i got a call from UPS that the main import custom office on the other side of the country rejected this value as obviously bullshit (which it is).
> Grrr.


 
That's the type of stuff that prevents me from purchasing anything from overseas. I don't need the aggravation.

I'm still waiting for an American dealer to import it.


----------



## dan1million (Jul 21, 2010)

Phew - Glad they will look after you nuclear cowboy 
I see what you Mean RecDNA thats why i used ebay.

I cant wait for the 9A version !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Dan


----------



## jirik_cz (Jul 21, 2010)

I wouldn't expect massive improvement from 9A version. The heat is your enemy.


----------



## dan1million (Jul 21, 2010)

good point it does get very hot if there is no air flow.


----------



## Flaptipulon (Jul 22, 2010)

dan, Would you mind detailing the steps to remove the head on this thing without damaging it?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 22, 2010)

dan1million said:


> Phew - Glad they will look after you nuclear cowboy
> I see what you Mean RecDNA thats why i used ebay.
> 
> I cant wait for the 9A version !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 
How does it help to use Ebay? The product still ships from China and must be returned to China in the event it is defective.


----------



## dan1million (Jul 22, 2010)

Apologies i should have explained better. if it comes through ebay they are generally forced to deliver a normal service. 

mine had no issues with customs or values.

however you are right in saying it is nicer to have a local dealer. but you will have to add their sales margin on the price.

-Dan


----------



## recDNA (Jul 22, 2010)

For me it's worth it. I understand that for many consumers it wouldn't be.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, I got the light.
Strangely, after the customs office was notified that ,yes, the chinese were trying to cheat, they let the parcel pass without demanding tax/tariff payment.

So, two things: I really did not expect a pelican case or something. And the parcel was opened by customs, which did not help at all, i guess.

But: The packaging was ASTROCIOUS.
For the point: I ordered 2 D-cell Li-ions, a charger, and the light plus aspheric head.
I got a strangly un-boxy UPS platic bag.
Inside that bad was a squshed carton (soft, non-sturdy carton, like used for internal packaging. Nothing that would protect anything). Which was cross-glued by customs tape, otherwise it would have fallen apart.

Inside that carton, there was the only protection material, around the flashlight istelf: A thin carton-half shell.

The rest of the stuff was just thrown into that carton, loose. The Aspheric head was just in a zip-lock bag, with was not even closed correctly. The D-cell Li-ions were completely loose. Charger and parts were also merrily flowing around with each movement.
Not a single piece of foam or bubble wrap. 
Think about it: They send the aspheric head with those prongs, and loose d-cells without padding with airmail.

To make things even niver, it seems a small zip-lock bag was filled with silicon grease. And squashed flat between the charger and the aspheric head, smearing all those lose parts with grease.

The aspheric lens is completely dusty and has fingerprints on both ends (gladly, this can be cleaned), and there is not a single piece of paper inside the package. Not even a slip "put in batteries that way", not any UI explanation of the flashlight.

The flashlight head itself (non-spheric) was not put together correctly, having one o-ring partially hanging out.

--------

But now for the good parts: The light feels nice and sturdy. The battery space is milled quite nicely: It has milled grooved for 18650 cells AND 32650, both fit in nicely without an adaptor.
The reflector is thankfully not dusty or anything (as it would be not cleanable), SMO, and looks actally quite nice. On a white wall it doesnt need to hide from other SMO reflector lights.
With the aspheric, its a nice thrower, although i also had the problem that the head should not be tightened completely to be in focus, making using the selection ring harder.

I did at first think that the aspheric lens is bad, but this was a result of trying to focus too close. It is not possible to get a nice projection of the LED-Die in a meter or two distance. Shining at a house across the street it was possible to get a nice square shape, though. Near-field effects seem to be quite pronounced with such a big aspheric AND die together.

----

I am currently on a trip and can not make any images, but at this point my verdict is:
That light is really nice and cool, but by god do not order it at flydragon.


----------



## horizonseeker (Jul 23, 2010)

did you order from Hkequipment or Feilong directly? mine was from Feilong directly and was packaged better with foam blocks protecting the contents.

I think there is a plastic case you can purchase as an option that will fit the flashlight.


----------



## horizonseeker (Jul 23, 2010)

would anyone be interested in a group buy for the upcoming 2D80? I heard on other sites that there is a pre-order going on with discounts. If enough of us sign up, we can ship to a central location and split the cost of shipping.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 23, 2010)

IMSabbel said:


> But: The packaging was ASTROCIOUS.
> For the point: I ordered 2 D-cell Li-ions, a charger, and the light plus aspheric head.
> I got a strangly un-boxy UPS platic bag.
> Inside that bad was a squshed carton (soft, non-sturdy carton, like used for internal packaging. Nothing that would protect anything). Which was cross-glued by customs tape, otherwise it would have fallen apart.
> ...


 
Now you see why I refuse to purchase _*anything*_ unless it comes from an American distributer. I hope the flashlight works out really well for you but I don't need that kind of aggravation in my life.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jul 23, 2010)

I got it from feilon directly.

And i could shoot myself. I killed the light already. not even 30 minutes in use, its dead, and its my fault.

The selection ring was _really_ tough to turn, so i tried to get it better. Managed to break a wire to the led. 

To re-solder it i had to remove the driver. And somewhere along the way i killed it. Output voltage is just floating when on, but it doesnt "drive" anymore.
My guess would be that it was still activated with the broken connection and burned while trying to hold a constant current.

Now the light is build in a way that there is no way to use it without the some driver, thanks to no tailcap switch. And i see no way to repair those PCBs, or get new ones.
I just want to throw up now. 
Just buying the light was already wasting money, but for 20 minutes of use...


----------



## dan1million (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man,

That is really bad i feel sad for you.

I actually tend to think customs may have checked yours and dismantled the lens etc. ??????

mine came from HKequipment and i have photos of unpacking the box everything was packed well and way more packing than needed ? came in a plastic case inside a packed box ???

are you going to contact feilong

-Dan


----------



## IMSabbel (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, like i said: I do not think that the customs inspection helped with the packaging thing. The dust / Fingerprints on the aspheric could certainly be because of them opening all zip-lock bags.

Now I did some thinking about how i wrecked it. The main point is: The control ring can hit against the LED cables when rotating. For me, those cables were extented, with shrinking tubing around the solder points. For one voltage connection, that point was right were it came into the "control lever chamber", meaning every roation did flex this joint.

Even without any much force, that cable broke right at the solder point when i tried wiggling the pill to get smother operation.

I guess had I stopped at that point I would have still had a point to send the light back for replacement / repair. Hindsight, i guess .

Now I am really wondering how to reuse the light.

There WOULD be some modding potential, i realized: If one replaces the control switch by a potentiometer, there is place for a normal mag-light size driver package for the below circuit.

With a bit of time, this could be modded to be a infinitely variable output light (same principle like the SF Titan), as Patents dont count if you do if for yourself.

Too bad I really dont have much time right now, otherwise I wouldnt have bought a complete light to begin with and instead played around trying a mod on my own...


----------



## Flaptipulon (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey all,

This is only my 2nd post here. Sorry if I seem like a noob, but I am.. In case anyone is interested, I thought I’d share my somewhat limited (experience wise) opinion of the Flydragon. 
First of all, I purchased mine on eBay from hkequipment. I got the grey version with both lenses. I was pleasantly surprised to receive the light in less than 7 days. The light was well packed. I received the main contents in a plastic hard case and the aspherical lens was well packaged in bubble wrap. The whole deal came in a well packed cardboard box with foam peanuts and bubble wrap. There were no signs of any rough treatment during shipping. 
First impression: The plastic case the light came in was cheap to say the least, but this was something I expected and was not an issue to me. I was more concerned with the build quality with the light itself. In that aspect, I feel that the light has a generally nice build quality to it, but not for the price.. I’m sorry to say, but for the price of this light it just didn’t live up to my expectations. I don’t want to say exactly what I paid for it out of respect for the seller, but I have to admit that I was somewhat disappointed in the quality considering the cost. I also have to admit that I somewhat expected this, all things considered. This was one of those few times that I just decided to roll the dice, and I feel like I lost..
Overall, the light looks really nice and it sure is bright, but I just can’t help but feel like I paid at least 3 times the cost of what this light is actually worth. My collection isn’t nearly as impressive as some I’ve seen here, but I do own some pretty good lights, the main contender for this category being the Olight SR90, and the flydragon is just inferior on so many levels while not coming close to the quality of the SR90. There’s a thing or two I dislike about the Olight as well, but overall it’s very solid so far. If the flydragon was priced at around 100 bucks I’d say go for it, but considering how much the flydragon costs, I can’t help but advise anyone considering this purchase to go for the Olight instead, or just wait for something else..
Some things that intrigued me about this light originally:
1. Looks awesome with the aspherical lens!
2. Many different possible battery configurations, but when I really think about it, a light like this is really meant for the 6x18650 config.. as recDNA said earlier in the thread, “You don't buy a bazooka to shoot ants!” and I have to agree.. There are plenty of other lights out there for lower output applications. This kind of light is for the person who wants the wow factor that the sst-90 is capable of. If you honestly need a super bright light for a serious application, you would most likely have something along the lines of a “insert $$$ brand here” HID. I can’t imagine a real search and rescue team out there with a bunch of Flydragon’s, or even SR90’s for that matter… 
3. Aspherical lens. This was my first light to have one.
I really like the “concept” of this light, and if a similar model came out by a more trusted brand, I’d be much more optimistic (especially for the price) but I feel like I just can’t recommend this one.. I love the look but for now I’ll keep my Olight.


----------



## Daylight (Jul 24, 2010)

Is good to read your impresions about the flydragon and SR90 Flaptipulon, thanks for your time.

I would like to know what do you think as having both lights in terms of throw. Flydragon vs SR90 with and without aspherical head for the flydragon.

3 months ago I got my SR90 and am very satisfied with it, but I always wanted to know how to be compared in terms of throw with the flydragon.

Thanks


----------



## recDNA (Jul 24, 2010)

Flaptipulon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is only my 2nd post here. Sorry if I seem like a noob, but I am.. In case anyone is interested, I thought I’d share my somewhat limited (experience wise) opinion of the Flydragon.
> First of all, I purchased mine on eBay from hkequipment. I got the grey version with both lenses. I was pleasantly surprised to receive the light in less than 7 days. The light was well packed. I received the main contents in a plastic hard case and the aspherical lens was well packaged in bubble wrap. The whole deal came in a well packed cardboard box with foam peanuts and bubble wrap. There were no signs of any rough treatment during shipping.
> ...


 
Thanks for your impressions.

Could you be more specific about the aspects of the light you find disappointing?


----------



## Flaptipulon (Jul 24, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Thanks for your impressions.
> 
> Could you be more specific about the aspects of the light you find disappointing?



Sure, here are a few examples, including the newest development (problem) for me.

Lack of any good documentation, none at all in fact that came with the light. I found the pdf manual online but it leaves a lot to be desired. (not exactly a deal breaker)

Funky secondary mode feature seems like more of an afterthought to me. The implementation isn’t the greatest in my opinion.

As others have said the control ring is kind of tight. I also feel like it is too narrow as well. I was thinking that if the control ring itself had been designed with a wider surface area to grip, the tightness wouldn’t seem as bad (Just a thought). Additionally the ring has some play in it (moves up and down somewhat even with the lens tightened down fully).

Gets very hot pretty quickly. I realize this is to be expected with such a high power light, but the heat sinking (especially on the regular lens) does not seem adequate. The sr90’s heat sinking seems massive in comparison, and that light gets extremely hot as well, however I have run that light continuously at full power through a full charge and it performed fine. To be honest I’d feel reluctant to run the flydragon for more than a few minutes at a time at full power with the regular lens.

My current biggest complaint: The battery tube.. My 18650’s seemed to go in fairly easy but are now stuck in the tube, and I’m at a loss as to how the heck I’m gonna get them back out. This actually leads me to some questions for you guys, as I’m not sure if this might possibly be my fault due to my lack of experience/knowledge on rechargeable cells. I have Ultrafire 3000mAh protected button top cells. Until now the only other 18650 capable light I had was my olight m30 triton, and these batteries seemed to work just fine in that. They slide right in and back out again. There is even a slight rattle when you shake the light. So am I missing something here? As far as I knew, an 18650 was an 18650 size wise (with the exception of the cells without the button top, which wouldn’t relate to my problem here anyway). Is it possible that the Ultrafire cells are somehow slightly thicker than other brands? I’m honesly at a loss here. I was not expecting this particular type of problem.

For anyone else currently using this light with 18650’s:

What brand are you using?

Are they protected?

If you’ve had experience with multiple brands, have you ever noticed any variances in size between the different brands?

Have any of you had any problems with the cells getting stuck in this light? (and if so any ideas of a good way to get them back out?) 

Is there something here I’m completely missing or doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Flaptipulon (Jul 24, 2010)

Daylight said:


> Is good to read your impresions about the flydragon and SR90 Flaptipulon, thanks for your time.
> 
> I would like to know what do you think as having both lights in terms of throw. Flydragon vs SR90 with and without aspherical head for the flydragon.
> 
> ...



Daylight,

I hadn't gotten the opportunity to really do a comparison yet, and with the current situation I've found myself in with the stuck batts, I'm not sure when I will. Hopefully I'll get this all worked out soon, and if so I'll be happy to let you know what I think after I get a chance to take these 2 monsters out to a place where I can really put the throws to the test.


----------



## dan1million (Jul 24, 2010)

Flatipulon,

I am using Panasonic 18650'sunprotected and they are ok.
Different brands have a different tolerance on dimensions.

I totally agree with the control ring issues.

if you run the standard head on full power for about 10-15 mins it will goin to thermal shut down. and protect itself. there is 30/40W being dissipated by a relatively small heatsink. the aspheric will have less issue as is quite gigantic lol 

If i am honest the control ring tightness pi$$es me off. so does the play and i could not get either head to operate the control ring per the manual.

the focus on the ashperic is not great.
the focus on the smooth reflector i got when i expected OP is not great.

this light does so many good things but so many niggles also.

Regarding the price i would suggest you add up the parts to make a similar light yourself. the cost will be alot higher. unless you make 100+

I am contemplating putting a different driver circuit in and using this a s a host in the future depends how motivated i get.

the thing i like most is the styling and host with the regular head on it.

it may end up being a project sooner rather than later 

-Dan


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 24, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> would anyone be interested in a group buy for the upcoming 2D80? I heard on other sites that there is a pre-order going on with discounts. If enough of us sign up, we can ship to a central location and split the cost of shipping.



Interested. Just need to see some pics first.


----------



## dan1million (Jul 24, 2010)

have to see pics and specs but would be interested


----------



## recDNA (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, too many problems for me. Great concept poorly executed. The SR91 is just too expensive. Somebody will find a way to do it well for less money eventually. I'll wait.


----------



## Daylight (Jul 25, 2010)

Off topic.... SR91 vs. SR90

http://www.movie3mai.net/dnKAswll82cA.html

I wouldn't change my SR90.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jul 25, 2010)

Flaptipulon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My collection isn’t nearly as impressive as some I’ve seen here, but I do own some pretty good lights, the main contender for this category being the Olight SR90,



If you own an SR90, I don't care if all your other lights are plastic $2.99 Ray-O-Vac's. You have 90% of CPFers beat.


----------



## Flaptipulon (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I ended up getting my batteries out.. Unfortunately the only good way I could figure out to do it was to remove the head assembly completely so the body was just an open tube. That turned out to be a lot more trouble than I thought, but I got it done. Just pushed em right on through. The 3 towards the head were really stuck in there good. I can understand some slight variances in the diameter of a particular battery type, but this just seems ridiculous. I'm (sorta) pretty sure I can get everything put back together again and working eventually, but there's no way I'm putting those same batteries back in there and since they're are the only 18650's I have right now I think my Flydragon is going to spend some time as a parts pile on a shelf until my patience returns. :shrug:


----------



## Flaptipulon (Jul 28, 2010)

dan1million said:


> I am contemplating putting a different driver circuit in and using this a s a host in the future depends how motivated i get.
> 
> the thing i like most is the styling and host with the regular head on it.
> 
> ...



Dan, 

If you do end up making a project of it I'd be interested to see what you come up with. I do agree about the styling, but for me with the aspherical head on the host. That's what attracted me to this light in the first place. Well, that and an sst-90 of course.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jul 30, 2010)

Damn. Just as I billed away the money spend on the light as learning expenses, a bill from UPS arrived. 100€ for taxes and import.

All in all, for the money i paid for the light, the batteries, charger and tax, i would have gotten an SR90.

Well, i guess thats a learning experience, too.


----------



## matt304 (Jul 31, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> would anyone be interested in a group buy for the upcoming 2D80? I heard on other sites that there is a pre-order going on with discounts. If enough of us sign up, we can ship to a central location and split the cost of shipping.



Could we please get a large update post of the current status with upcoming products, such as what you are talking about?

I have dug through this thread, attempting to find information pertaining to upcoming models, like higher amperage that were vaguely hinted throughout the thread. Although there isn't anything there but a few vague comments.

So, if we could please have an update, stating exactly what the current news is with models, and how they differ, I would possibly be quite interested in a group buy.

Thanks


----------



## horizonseeker (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll see what I can find out


----------



## ptolemy (Aug 8, 2010)

To keep this updated, they are releasing the new version using luminous *CSM-360 led* Crazy to say the least. I think it will come with 3 and 4 C cell versions, which means, it can support 12 18650's...

shoot i think at 14.8v and 8.4+ amps of current it can reach 6000lumens.

the die on the led is 36mm^2.

They are doing pre-orders soon and I don't yet know prices...but that would be a BEAST


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 8, 2010)

ptolemy said:


> shoot i think at 14.8v and 8.4+ amps of current it can reach 6000lumens.



And it will melt down 30 seconds after turn-on


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy (Aug 8, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> And it will melt down 30 seconds after turn-on


 
No doubt. 


Mine broke a few weeks ago. It was purchaced on Ebay from HKequipment. I was a little worried about the whole situation at first but I'm glad to say HKequipment has been 1st class all the way on this. They said to send it back and they would replace it. Friday they sent me an email stating they had received the faulty light and a replacement would be sent soon. This morning I woke up to find an email stating the new light had shipped.:twothumbs

I really liked the light, I just hope the replacement is trouble free.

I've been looking around and can't find anything about a model that runs off 12 18650's and it's nowhere near April 1st:thinking: Now I have read a few things about a 2D80 that bumps the amps up a little and from the mock up drawings it looks to have a much deeper reflector than the current model.

NC


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 8, 2010)

http://flashlight-forum.com/viewthread.php?tid3186

CSM-360 version....


----------



## 300winmag (Aug 8, 2010)

Link does nothing for me...


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 8, 2010)

Try this:

http://flashlight-forum.com/viewthread.php?tid=3186

To me it looks like modded SST-90 version, not new product.


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 8, 2010)

Red Maglite [email protected] CBM-360 4500K neutral white 4500 lumen aspheric

The big cross in the projected image of the die... :sick2: (see page 1), but it is nice with a (floody (?)) reflector (see page 2).

EDIT: oops sorry, they are *not* made/modded with the same LED.



phantom23 said:


> To me it looks like modded SST-90 version, not new product.


The Flydragon CSM360 pictures are not in the DIY section but in the "new products" one (google translation), yep i know, that doesn't prove that it's a real new product.


----------



## ptolemy (Aug 8, 2010)

Nuclear Cowboy said:


> I've been looking around and can't find anything about a model that runs off 12 18650's and it's nowhere near April 1st:thinking: Now I have read a few things about a 2D80 that bumps the amps up a little and from the mock up drawings it looks to have a much deeper reflector than the current model.
> 
> NC


 it needs 4 x d lions to reach the proper current, so since 2d80 can use 6 lions and this is 4d host, then having 12 is only logical guess?


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW....

This is really a monster thrower.... with very nice wide beam pattern.

But it is way to big....

I would like that size of a beam in my Tiablo A9 with aspherical lenses.


----------



## horizonseeker (Aug 8, 2010)

here is a quick summary on the highlight of the 2D80 and CSM360 Feilong lights:

*Highlights (2D80 improvements in the new edition)
•	Bezel with adjustable focus (optional)
•	High performance, long distance searchlight (compatible with D80 adjustable focus bezel). 25mm adjustment range, beam angle adjustable from 1-120 degrees. (At a distance of 10 meters, the hotspot size is adjustable from 10cm to 20 meters)
•	Compatible with multiple battery type and sizes
•	Overheat and over-discharge protection built in
•	Both hardware protection and DC-DC constant current protection for the LED emitter, max current at 11-12A
•	New reflector design. Reflector area is over 2 times the size of 2D60 reflector, output has been increased to 200% - 300% compared to 2D60
•	Circuit utilizing Synchronous Rectification (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronous_rectification) to improve efficiency in power conversion. Working temperature is 10 – 20% lower compared to 2D60. The circuit efficiency is approximately 92 – 95%. A constant temperature control function has been added, while the flashlight is still protected from overheating, the brightness will not change when the protection goes into effect.
•	Eliminated drain on batteries in Stand-by mode. Shut-off is completed by using the forward placed switch.
•	Specially designed rack for multi-position placement
•	BT303 II battery charger, adjustable charging current. This charger can charge Li-ion or standard batteries. Available with 10W solar panel for charging in the outdoors. (Optional)
•	Fitted tool box can hold BT303 II, D80 bezel, 10W solar panel, batteries and other accessories
•	Massive heat sinking surface, 300% of 2D60 heat sinking surface area.


*Highlights (100W LED flashlight, one of the brightest on the market)
•	Bezel with adjustable focus (optional)
•	High performance, long distance searchlight (compatible with D80 adjustable focus bezel). 25mm adjustment range, beam angle adjustable from 1-120 degrees. (At a distance of 10 meters, the hotspot size is adjustable from 10cm to 20 meters)
•	Compatible with multiple battery type and sizes (3 x D size li-ion recommended. Other batteries may not be able to achieve max output or utility)
•	Overheat and over-discharge protection built in
•	Both hardware protection and DC-DC constant current protection for the LED emitter, max current at 8.4A with working current of 6 – 7A. Total working watt is 13.6V * 8.4A = 114W (approximated). (This LED has max current of 9A, with an official VF of 14.3V, the theoretical max is 14.3V * 9A = 128W.) Due to the high power performance at max output, 100% output mode requires a specific user input. When using 2 D li-ion, the nominal output is at 80%, with 3 – 4 D li-ion the nominal work is 100W.
•	New reflector design. Reflector area is over 2 times the size of 2D60 reflector
•	Circuit utilizing Synchronous Rectification (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronous_rectification) to improve efficiency in power conversion. Working temperature is 10 – 20% lower compared to 2D60. 
•	The circuit efficiency is approximately 92 – 95%. A constant temperature control function has been added, while the flashlight is still protected from overheating, the brightness will not change when the protection goes into effect.
•	Eliminated drain on batteries in Stand-by mode. Shut-off is completed by using the forward placed switch.
•	Specially designed rack for multi-position placement
•	BT303 II battery charger, adjustable charging current. This charger can charge Li-ion or standard batteries. Available with 10W solar panel for charging in the outdoors. (Optional)
•	Fitted tool box can hold BT303 II, D80 bezel, 10W solar panel, batteries and other accessories
•	Massive heat sinking surface, 300% of 2D60 heat sinking surface area.


----------



## moviles (Aug 16, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> *Highlights (2D80 improvements in the new edition)
> • Bezel with adjustable focus (optional)
> • High performance, long distance searchlight (compatible with D80 adjustable focus bezel). 25mm adjustment range, beam angle adjustable from 1-120 degrees. (At a distance of 10 meters, the hotspot size is adjustable from 10cm to 20 meters)



first sst-90 flood to throw flashlight?


----------



## 300winmag (Aug 16, 2010)

I think he meant zoom lens as in an aspherical lens.


----------



## Nuclear Cowboy (Aug 18, 2010)

zer0ne said:


> Do keep us update on how they are going to handle the DOA.


 

Great news! I received my replacement light from HKequipment yesterday. The new light seems much better than the 1st one. I had trouble with secondary modes on the 1st one but this one seems to scroll right though them without any hitches.

There is one big difference though. This light seems to have a warmer tint than the 1st one. I have much prefered a cool white in the past but I really like this one.

I wrote HKequipment an email after I got the flashlight yesterday to let them know I had it an was satisfied. They replied within about 10 min saying they were sorry for trouble. 

I'm back to really liking this light again.

NC


----------



## moviles (Aug 21, 2010)

I found more pictures of the 2d80 (hotlinks erased)







-------------------------------2d60-------------2d80 sst-90 -------------2d80 csm 360







horizonseeker said:


> *Highlights (2D80 improvements in the new edition)
> • Bezel with adjustable focus (optional)
> • High performance, long distance searchlight (compatible with D80 adjustable focus bezel). 25mm adjustment range, beam angle adjustable from 1-120 degrees. (At a distance of 10 meters, the hotspot size is adjustable from 10cm to 20 meters)



what you think the flood to throw system will be like the x2000 (slide) or like the romisen rc-c6 (twist) I prefer slide sistem

throw position:





flood position:


----------



## zer0ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Pre-order of the 2 new models are going on in their website. US$382 for SST90 and US$568 CSM360.:sick2:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice digging, that insane!

But the heat sink look the same? I wonder if that'll 
limit the potential of CSM 360?


----------



## horizonseeker (Aug 30, 2010)

heatsink is larger according to released features I posted in #251.


----------



## moviles (Aug 30, 2010)

other picture:







zer0ne said:


> and US$568 CSM360.:sick2:



568$


----------



## 300winmag (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow $568!!!!!!!!!!
Better be damned good for that price... as in made of Ti with an upgraded battery and its own nuclear power station to charge it...


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 1, 2010)

I pre-ordered it 
Will post a review when it gets here 3-5 weeks lead time!

My stepfather lives on like 10th floor looking over i-95, hopefully it won't blind anyone....


----------



## horizonseeker (Sep 1, 2010)

LOL, I was thinking the same thing when I shone the 2D60 around, thinking that hopefully I don't cause any distractions on the road.


----------



## 300winmag (Sep 7, 2010)

Anybody get the CSM 360 yet??? I needs more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 8, 2010)

300winmag said:


> Anybody get the CSM 360 yet??? I needs more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I may be first out of Asia to get it. But lead time was 3-5 weeks, so I would not expect it before early october.

It will come in handy when I can't find a light switch!


----------



## gopajti (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## zer0ne (Sep 8, 2010)

2D80 is priced more than US$400ish (after pre-order offer) which is more expensive than SR90 and it does not even come with batteries. Add another 6 pieces of unprotected 18650 which is going to cost you another $60-70. Not really worth it in my opinion.


----------



## moviles (Sep 8, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> *Highlights (2D80 improvements in the new edition)
> • Bezel with adjustable focus (optional)
> • High performance, long distance searchlight (compatible with D80 adjustable focus bezel). 25mm adjustment range, beam angle adjustable from 1-120 degrees. (At a distance of 10 meters, the hotspot size is adjustable from 10cm to 20 meters)



what you think? are zooming flood to throw or not?


----------



## horizonseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

with an adjustable head, you are essentially changing the focus from diffused to tight, this does affect the beam pattern, it's not going to be a pure flood without a hot spot if that is what you are asking but the adjustable head will have the effect similar to flood.


----------



## horizonseeker (Sep 8, 2010)

*some more photos on the 2D80 CSM:*










*Adjustable head:*





*12V and wall-outlet adapter to use without batteries:*


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 8, 2010)

I love aspherics and could possibly get one of these. But a light using multiple Li ions is a dangerous proposition. I would never run a light with 6 18650's. That's an explosion waiting to happen. Even if they are 6 AW's. 

It is doable, but you've got to run the light for a few minutes and remove the batteries to see if any are getting hot then increase the time and check again. Those batteries should stay matched in that light and I might even drill a small hole in the light for venting.


----------



## moviles (Sep 8, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> *some more photos on the 2D80 CSM:*
> *Adjustable head:*



flood to throw like the x2000,c78....:twothumbs

the zoom adjust are slide or twist? what you think? I prefer slide sistem


----------



## horizonseeker (Sep 9, 2010)

i have not seen this light except on photo, but based on the diagram above, it looks like the head will extend from the flood position to become fully focused, so my guess would be a sliding sytem possibly with twisting to help fine tune the focus.


----------



## 300winmag (Sep 9, 2010)

I call BS
We have been waiting soooo long for a light of this magnitude to have flood to throw capability.... it just can't be..... nope....... I don't care what anybody say's, I don't believe it.......... but can it be?????...... Na...... ........:shrug:


----------



## vincevoxbox (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry to Stick my big mouth in here..

its awhile since i was looking at new stuff around here.

I have one of the Mag with the KD cree drop in and aspheric kits and also a tiablo with aspheric.

it seems that there are bigger and better out there now..this looks like what ive been looking for all the time.

is there any kits out there that can change the aspheric on my mag to a larger aspheric.?

or any that are for sale with the big apsheric ?

cheers

vin


----------



## moviles (Sep 9, 2010)

vincevoxbox said:


> Sorry to Stick my big mouth in here..
> 
> its awhile since i was looking at new stuff around here.
> 
> ...



you can mod it but not are easy (many grind work)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/280670


----------



## horizonseeker (Sep 9, 2010)

......


----------



## horizonseeker (Sep 15, 2010)

confirmed with Feilong that the system is "adjutable focus spot to flood"


----------



## 300winmag (Sep 15, 2010)

Ah crap..... .....


----------



## 300winmag (Oct 4, 2010)

Any "adjutable focus spot to flood"video's spotted yet??


----------



## horizonseeker (Oct 5, 2010)

the production is coming along, you'll have to wait for someone to receive one and post their own videos. I believe currently there are only 2 ordered fom the US, and one of those 2 won't be shipped till late oct. by request.


----------



## warmurf (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all,
First timers from Oss.
Any news yet on the Dragonfly 360? Has anyone got one yet? If this is everything as advertised, it's one to save for. 
P.S- the price seems to have gone up?


----------



## King_Arthur (Mar 13, 2011)

horizonseeker said:


> confirmed with Feilong that the system is "adjutable focus spot to flood"


 
yes but to obtain maximum focus, the head is to much unscrewed, so it wobbles 
and the projected die is not perfect square it is a little bit roundish square

i dont like the aspheric on the 2d80
on my maglite sst90 with aspheric lens,
the projected die is perfect square and the head is allmost screwed in
only the dome lens is missing on my maglite mod....
also the original stock reflector on my mag (the deeper rebell led reflector) has a smaller hotspot like the 4 X bigger 2d80 reflector
maybe the undomed sst-90 works better with reflector and apheric lens ?


----------

